# Adding a second line to existing septic line



## Eddietan (May 10, 2012)

I have a shop on my property. I want to add a bathroom and run a line and tap into existing line. Is that ok to do? When line T's in, it must go left to tank. Will it want to go right also? Does it matter where the second line goes into the existing line? Should it the in close to the tank? It would be easier to tie in at the location close to where existing line come out of the house.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

I do not know what size septic tank & field you have so I cannot comment on that. You'd have to have an expert come and take a look.

If it does allow for the addition of a bathroom then you'd use a sani tee or sani Y, see below image, to tie it into the existing line.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> *When line T's in, it must go left to tank. Will it want to go right also?*


Ayuh,... The only guarantee is,... It'll flow *Downhill*...


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Eddietan said:


> I have a shop on my property. I want to add a bathroom and run a line and tap into existing line. Is that ok to do?


It's probably not legal to do so without having a septic tank inspection to make sure that the "additional load" will be properly handled by your size septic tank and drain field.

My personal opinion is that it's just a shop bathroom, you're not putting any extra waste or water down there that you wouldn't if you had to walk from the shop to your house to take a leak.


----------

